# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  Have a look at this post, tell me what's wrong with it?

## Carson Dyle

When I made the post below a few minutes ago and used the 'Preview' function, I saw the preview, but the editing textarea was blank. I had to hit 'Back' to be able to post it.

Now, when I attempt to Edit it, I get the same thing - a blank textarea, so I'm unable to edit my original post.

https://www.excelforum.com/excel-pro...rrent-row.html

----------


## Carson Dyle

Ah, I think I've found it... apparently *voilà* throws it off. I can't preview this reply, either.

----------


## 6StringJazzer

I have seen many cases where I try to edit a post and the edit space is blank. As a Moderator, I often make edits to member posts so I see this a lot more than someone who just needs to edit his own posts. I have raised this with the higher-ups but have never heard anything.

I confirmed this problem with your post that you linked. I suspect there is some kind of database error.

----------


## TMS

I've had the problem today. It seems to come and go. No idea what causes it or what fixes it. Maybe clearing cache would help though I haven't tried it.

----------


## 6StringJazzer

When I find a post that has this affliction, it seems to be permanent. I have not found an exception where I can go back later and edit it.

----------


## Carson Dyle

> I suspect there is some kind of database error.



Perhaps, but clearly the text makes it into the database and then back out again without issue when it's displayed.

I suspect a hinky vBulletin add-on, or some badly written ad hoc change to the code. Most likely, someone ran into an obscure problem displaying or editing text containing characters with diacritics, thought it best if they just prevented any post containing them to be placed in an editing form.

(Something else I've noticed, and probably the result of another poorly thought change: As I preview this post, the text in the editing textbox is displayed using a monospaced font and (worse) without wordwrapping. But if I edit the post _after_ it's been posted, I get the standard text editor.)

----------


## 6StringJazzer

> text containing characters with diacritics....
> 
> ...text in the editing textbox is displayed using a monospaced font and (worse) without wordwrapping. But if I edit the post _after_ it's been posted, I get the standard text editor.)



I used your example above and reproduced the problem. But I have also seen this happen with just standard alpha characters. I'll pay closer attention next time.

I have noticed this too, when I Go Advanced.

Hard to tell what is in vBulletin vs. custom code. I have a web site with a text edit box like this and I just used an open-source JavaScript library for it. Works like a charm.

----------

